# Belarus hydraulics



## cracker john (Nov 2, 2020)

Belarus T40/400. Was having problems with the hydraulics. I installed a new pump and now my tph won't lift. It will lift empty but I can hold it down with my hand. If I engage the control it will stay up when running but disengaged control or shut down tractor it drops all the way. The front end loader works fine. Anyone with ideas before I pull out my remaining hair?
Had no problems with the tph before I changed the pump.
Almost forgot..new guy here from Canada..Thanks in advance.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello cracker john, welcome to the tractor forum.

First question... Does your front end loader operate off of a front engine mounted pump??


----------



## cracker john (Nov 2, 2020)

EdF said:


> Hello cracker john, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> First question... Does your front end loader operate off of a front engine mounted pump??


Yes the hydraulic pump is mounted close to the front of the engine


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

What I was checking was if your loader had its own separate pump mounted up front of the engine driven by a short pto shaft attached to the front crankshaft pulley. This would explain the loader working and and the tph not working.


----------



## cracker john (Nov 2, 2020)

No it is one pump for everything driven off a gear in the engine. I just put a new pump on it thinking that was the problem. The loader works great but not the tph and I need that for the snowblower.I wish this had happened earlier in the year because it could snow here anytime .


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

I presume your power steering works, your loader works, but your tph is feeble. What was your hydraulic problem that caused you to change the pump?

The tph will lift, but it will drop immediately once power fluid is stopped. You may have a blown seal ring on your lift piston. Either that or a stuck valve somewhere. On some of these Belarus tractors, the lift cylinder is external. That would be a nice feature.

You will need to get a service / repair manual before you start this job, and review thoroughly before starting.


----------

